# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Khu Du Lịch Đầm Long - điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội

## thietht

Nằm cách Thủ đô khoảng 70km về phía tây, khu du lịch Đầm Long ở Thôn Bằng Tạ, Xã Cẩm Lĩnh, Huyện Ba Vì, Hà Nội đã trở thành điểm du lịch cuối tuần hấp dẫn của nhiều người dân Thủ đô.

Với Tổng diện tích là 75ha trong đó có 17,5ha là rừng nguyên sinh. Khu rừng nguyên sinh Bằng Tạ là điểm thu hút du khách đến đây hưởng cuộc sống của thiên nhiên. 

Với hệ thực vật rất phong phú và đa dạng với 387 loại thực vật thuộc 252 chi, 94 họ của 4 ngành thực vật bậc cao. Có 240 loài cây thuộc 8 nhóm sử dụng khác nhau, trong đó có rất nhiều cây hàng trăm năm tuổi như: đinh, lim, chò…Phong phú nhất là nhóm cây thuốc nam quý, có tới 76 loài thuốc nam. 

Ngoài hệ thực vật phong phú còn có 69 loài chim, 22 loài bò sát và 69 loài côn trùng khác nhau.Tới đây mọi ồn ào của phố xá như được bỏ lại sau lưng khi du khách được hoà mình vào với thiên nhiên và thoải thích ngắm những dãy núi nhấp nhô xen cùng những cánh rừng già hiện ra trước mắt tạo một khoảng không gian tĩnh lặng trong lành và thoáng đãng.

Bất ngờ nối tiếp bất ngờ khi bạn được ngồi trên chiếc xe điện dạo quanh khu rừng và đầm nước, nơi cư ngụ của các loài động vật như khỉ, hươu, nai, chim cuốc, bìm bịp, tắc kè, thằn lằn... Sau khi tham quan rừng nguyên sinh, du khách có thể ra bơi thuyền quanh đầm, thả câu và tự nướng cá trên các nhà nổi tại Đầm Long. Với những bạn trẻ thì có thể chèo thuyền và đạp vịt dạo chơi quanh hồ, đến các khu nhà nổi giữa đầm thưởng thức hương sen và ngắm nhìn những rặng tre.


Khu du lịch Đầm Long có 56 phòng khách sạn, 4 nhà sàn, karaoke. Tới đây quý khách có cơ hội được thưởng thức những món ăn đặc sản đậm chất dân tộc và tự nhiên như gà đồi, cua rang, cá hồ… Với quần thể làng của dân tộc Mường với nhiều nhà sàn là nơi lý tưởng để các đoàn du khách ở lại qua đêm để đốt lửa trại, uống rượu cần, nghe ca múa nhạc dân tộc... Khu du lịch cũng phục vụ lều bạt cho du khách có nhu cầu cắm trại, giao lưu văn hóa.


Trong quần thể khu du lịch này cũng xây dựng một khu chợ quê dùng làm nơi giao lưu văn hóa các dân tộc, bán hàng thổ cẩm, phục vụ đặc sản văn hóa ẩm thực...



Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Mình nghe địa danh này lạ quá nhỉ? Chưa một lần đến nơi đây.

----------

